# Flies for fishing in the lights at night?



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I might be heading to Indianola in a couple weeks to fish for reds and trout what flies do y'all recommend for fishing in the lights at night?

Thanks Mason M.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

A white baitfish looking clouser. Just got back from Corpus Christi and the trout hammered them!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

deerhunter5 said:


> A white baitfish looking clouser. Just got back from Corpus Christi and the trout hammered them!


Ditto . . . . white is good.

You might want to tie some with pink flash. There have been times when they will hit white/pink, or just pink on its own.

Powderhorn Lake can be awesome if you have a boat/kayak. I like to paddle across and hit the south shore.

Good luck and please post a report.


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

Try a crazy charlie tied with some glow under the tubing. It is the only thing I will ever throw in the lights.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Small to medium sized clousers, chartruese and white with a little flash and medium bead eyes should do you fine. Size 4 or 6 hooks. Just in case though, get a couple clousers with large, heavy lead barbell eyes and something like a seaducer with no weight. Every now and then the fish will have a preference for top, middle or bottom of the water column and you want to be able to cover it.


----------



## txed (Jul 10, 2012)

*Fly for flyfishing at night under lights*

Oh, Man ..... Gummy Minnow, Gummy Minnow, Gummy Minnow. Pricey at maybe about 8 bucks but hey you want nighttime fish on the fly? For 3 summers now have not had need for anything else in the canals at night over the lights. Trout and Reds will slam it. Slow to medium easy lazy retrieve but I suspect any retrieve will do. Favorite rig is Ross Flystik rod 8'11" paired with 10 weight clear tip slow sink line, and even up to 20 pound fluoro tippet. It's on the heavy side but efficient and casts real nice out of the kayak, pretty much totally by feel.
Still waiting for that big snook .... IYDD....in your dreams, daddy.


----------

